# Southern Flaver



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought some seasoning several years ago called Southern Flavour - came in several versions. I saw recently that someone on the forum had it and was selling it. Can't remember who it was for the life of me. Would like to buy some more since I am out. Can anyone point me in the right direction or give me contact information for some one who has it?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get with Hot Reels,I think the started to carry it at Escambia Electric.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sky has it at Escambia Electric Motor. We use it all the time. (the charbroil). I have the cajun, garlic and it seems like one other one. The charbroil is by far the best.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you should try a fried turkey rubbed with the cajun southern flavor...and of course, injected


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Butcher Shoppe at Fairfield and Lillian has it, as well as some of the best looking meat in town.


----------



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

Being my normal lazy self, I procrastinated and didn't go to Escambia Electric Motor until New Year's Eve. I called before hand (probably around 11:30 am) and they told me that they were trying to close up by noon. I hurried over there (traffic was a bitch) and got there just before noon. Bought a couple of bottles. Thanks again for staying open so I could get it. It was much appreciated because I was the grill chef on NY day.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad we could help

Thanks for thinking of us.

Sky


----------

